# Tool identification help please.



## GeorgeS (Nov 20, 2015)

So I'm digging through the box of miscellaneous stuff that came with the 3520B I just purchased and there are a few things in here that I'm not sure what they belong to or with and was Hoping you guys could help me out. Here they are. I was also surprised by the tools this gentleman was using. Lots of Pittsburg and a bunch of home made stuff.

So this thread doesn't fit anything else I received with the lathe. No clue what it went with. Wondering if I should mail it back to the guy who handled the sale.



These appear to be drive centers but have no taper on them. One has a flat ground on the profile and the other has some recesses drilled into it but they also do not fit anything else I have.







This faceplate doesn't have threads and I don't think I would ever use it. Also doesn't fit anything else in the box.



Thanks in advance!


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 20, 2015)

Sorry about the typo in the title, can't fix it!


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 20, 2015)

The cone is for a live center. Check if you have one with threads on it.


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 20, 2015)

I didn't see anything with threads but I will check again.


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 21, 2015)

George, the machine has 2 "arms", one on the head stock and one on the tail stock, where you can mount a completed spindle (say a table leg) to use as a pattern to duplicate. The 2 centers mount in the arms to hold this comparison piece.


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 21, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> The cone is for a live center. Check if you have one with threads on it.



Winner winner chicken dinner! So he has a live center that the cone comes unscrewed and this will screw on in its place. My question is what is the purpose. Would it fit say in the mouth of a hollow form? Thanks Colin!



Tom Smart said:


> George, the machine has 2 "arms", one on the head stock and one on the tail stock, where you can mount a completed spindle (say a table leg) to use as a pattern to duplicate. The 2 centers mount in the arms to hold this comparison piece.



See, I knew you guys are awesome! That makes perfect sense, I'll check that out. Thanks Tom


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 21, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner! So he has a live center that the cone comes unscrewed and this will screw on in its place. My question is what is the purpose. Would it fit say in the mouth of a hollow form? Thanks Colin!


Depends on what the other side looks like. If it's a hollow cone, then screwing it on so it flares outwards towards the headstock can help keep round end spindles centered (for example, a newel post for a stairs banister) when you want to avoid making a hole in the end.

If you screw it on so the narrow end is towards the headstock, then it's exactly what you said -- fits into the mouth of a hollow form.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 21, 2015)

@duncsuss Thank you sir! I am learning a bunch today!


----------



## Tim Carter (Nov 21, 2015)

The cone with threads looks like it's from a One Way live center set.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes sir it is.


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 22, 2015)

Going to preface this by saying I have no idea what I'm talking about but that last picture looks like one of those things you screw to as bowl blank before throwing it on the chuck. Maybe the hole in the small end is there for a wing nut to grab onto? Again, I have very little lathe knowledge.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 22, 2015)

Looking at some of the stuff I've got I wonder if that face plate was made to slide onto a live center of some sort to support something. I've got a couple flat plates made for one of my centers..


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 22, 2015)

That last face plate ... what's the internal diameter of the hole? If it's 5/8", then that will fit onto the drive shaft of a Shopsmith (and a 1942 Sears Roebuck "Dunlap" lathe). The drive spindles are 5/8" diameter with a flat ground on one side, which the grub-screw tightens against to stop the whole thing spinning freely instead of driving.

(The 1942 Dunlap was a gift from a co-worker, my first lathe and the first step into this vortex ... )


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 23, 2015)

@duncsuss I will check on the diameter of the hole. You are probably right in assuming it came off something else.

I also have three small round bar tools that I found inside the tail stock that I'm not sure what they go to. I printed out the manual last night and found the cone and live center info but don't see these in the parts list anywhere. Ill put up a picture later but they are about 5" long maybe 1/4" in diameter and have a red rubber coating on the handle. Just a round bar with no flat or any kind of end to it so to speak. They don't appear to fit the lathe either that I can tell.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 23, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> @duncsuss I will check on the diameter of the hole. You are probably right in assuming it came off something else.
> 
> I also have three small round bar tools that I found inside the tail stock that I'm not sure what they go to. I printed out the manual last night and found the cone and live center info but don't see these in the parts list anywhere. Ill put up a picture later but they are about 5" long maybe 1/4" in diameter and have a red rubber coating on the handle. Just a round bar with no flat or any kind of end to it so to speak. They don't appear to fit the lathe either that I can tell.



Those sound like tommy bars for tightening a chuck I have a couple chucks that use those instead of a chuck key or allen wrench

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 23, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Those sound like tommy bars for tightening a chuck I have a couple chucks that use those instead of a chuck key or allen wrench



Yes, sounds exactly like the ones I have with my PennState "utility chuck" and the collet chuck from CraftSuppliesUSA. Here's the PennState photo of their chuck:


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 23, 2015)

Some larger faceplates, like Oneway, come with bars like that for loosening it from the headstock.


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 23, 2015)

Here it is, I have three of them.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 23, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> Here it is, I have three of them.View attachment 91682



Yep, those are Tommy bars. Used to tighten chucks or loosen faceplates.


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 23, 2015)

So you use them as leverage between two jaws to twist the chuck loose?


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 23, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> So you use them as leverage between two jaws to twist the chuck loose?


George, if you look at the photo of the chuck I posted you'll see the body is in two pieces, each has a hole to receive one of the tommy bars. As the two parts are twisted in relation to each other, the jaws will clamp or open.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 23, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> So you use them as leverage between two jaws to twist the chuck loose?



The outside rim of the chuck will have holes in it and the rotating ring that tightens the jaws will have holes. You insert the bars to increase leverage enough to get the chuck tight. If you post a picture of the chuck I can confirm they were meant for that chuck.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 23, 2015)

one of those parts is physically the same piece as the thread that screws onto the drive shaft spindle; by locking the spindle, you can use the tommy bar to turn that one loose (turning the other part simply opens or closes the jaws)


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 23, 2015)

Ok so these must go to another chuck. Not sure if that one was buried somewhere or what but the one I got with the lathe is a nova. It uses an Allen wrench.


----------

